# موضوع جديد للنقاش



## eng_3YASH (30 أغسطس 2006)

نرجوا من الاخوه الاعضاء المشاركه
موضوعنا هو infant incubator
حاضنه الاطفال واعطالها الشائعه و صيانتها


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (30 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الله بك اخي العزيز عياش 

وعشت على طرحك لهذا الموضوع مناقشة اعطال وصيانة الحاضنةالخاصة للأطفال الخدج الذين 

يولدون قبل أوانهم .

وافضّل ان تبدأ انت لأنه موضوعك .ثم لربما تتحرك الأقلام الباقية لتزيد الحروف نقاطأ .

ابدأ بأعطاء نظرة حول الجهاز ومبدأ عمله ومضامين اجزائه الصوره واضحة لدينا .

تمنياتي لك بالموفقية.

البغدادي


----------



## Bioengineer (31 أغسطس 2006)

*اقتراح*

الأخ eng_3yash

*[GLOW="CC3300"]عندي اقتراح[/GLOW]...

مارأيكم بان تقوم انت بتجزئة الموضوع الى فصول تشمل الجهاز كاملا
مثلا....(الفصل الاول نبذه عن الجهاز..الفصل الثاني مبدأ العمل...الفصل الثالث مكونات الجهاز ......
وهكذا....
ثم تبدأ انت بشرح فصل وتترك بقية الفصول الى ان يتقدم أي عضو ليقوم بالمهمه

وهكذا نكون استفدنا وجزءنا التعب وكذلك المينا بالجهاز وانا مستعد لا ستلام فصل لشرحه.

ارجو ان تعجبك الفكره....*


----------



## مصعب السروي (31 أغسطس 2006)

الاعطال الشائعة والخطرة منها ان يكون tempreture sensor
ويكون الطفل في خطر بالغ 
وذالك بسبب زيادة القيمة المحددة 
او ان يعطل جهاز الانذار


----------



## eng_3YASH (31 أغسطس 2006)

[frame="11 70"] 
مشكوررين المشرف المتميز شكري محمد النوري 
المهندس المتميز م. عادل صلاح
[/frame]


----------



## eng_3YASH (31 أغسطس 2006)

intoduction to infant incubator 

مقدمه عن الاطفال Premature Infant(الخدج) الجهاز وعن استخداماته.

بدايه مدة الحمل الطبيعيه وهي 9 اشهر وتتم عمليه الولاده وتكون طبيعه ولا يوجد خطر على الطفل

والاطفال الدين يولدون ولاده طبيعيه نادرا مايحتاجون الى عنايه فائقه لان نموهم الطبيعي قد اكتمل

اما الاطفال الدين يولدون قبل مدة الولاده الطبيعيه اي يسبقون مده الولاده ب 36 او 37 يوم ويسمى هدا الطفل مولود ال 8 اشهر طفل(خداج) 

preamature Infant

ويعاني الاطفال الخدج من عدم مقدره اجسامهم على التكيف مع درجه حرارة المحيط اي اجسامهم غير قادره 


على الدفاع عن نفسها , بسبب عدم اكتمال نموا بعض الاعضاء الداخليه , وقد يودي هدا الى ظهور امراض وهيه معروفه خاصه انها تصيب الاطفال الخدج فقط حسب 


علمي متل مرض jaundice, اي الاصفرار وهدا المرض مسببه عدم اكتمال نمو الكبد 

وقد تودي بعض الامراض الى الموت الفوري بسسب عدم اكتمال نو Nervous System الجهاز العصبي (اي عدم احساس الطفل بدرجه الحراره من حوله وقد 

يتعرض الى برد شديد يؤدي الى الموت الفوري, والاهم من دالك هو عدم اكتمال مو الرئتين ( اي بعنى اخر تكون الرئتين هشه وقابله للكسر بسهوله). 

يخضع الطفل بعد الولاده مباشره لفحص يسمى Apgar وهو فحص يستغرق من دقيقه ل 5 دقائق

لتحديد حاله المولود الفسيولوجيه ويشمل هدا الفحص
1:heart Rate
2:respiratory Efforts
3:muscle Tone
4:color
5:reflex Irritability
ولا اريد ان اتعمق بالموضوع على هدا النحو (الطريق الى الطب)lol 

[FRAME="2 70"] 
ملاحضه مهمه جدا :الاطفال الدين يولدون خلال7اشهر و9 اشهر (طفل السبع اشهر) يكون مكتمل النمو ولا يحتاج الى عنايه فائقه كما يحتاج طفل ال 8 اشهر 
وسنبدأ بك م. عادل صلاح لتشرح لنا اجزاء الجهاز
[/FRAME]​


----------



## eng_3YASH (31 أغسطس 2006)

*block diagram incubator*

ارفقت ملف bmb يحتوي علىblock diagram infant incubator


----------



## Bioengineer (31 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا على استجابتك و مجهودك..

بارك الله فيك..

انا موافق على التكمله ولكن اعطيني بعض الوقت لاجمع المعلومات الازمه...

تحياتي لك.


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (31 أغسطس 2006)

*الطموح*

[BLINK]ما شاء الله على الهمة والنشاط والطموح جيل صاعد ومستقبل واعد[/BLINK] 


لكم المستقبل 


البغدادي:77:


----------



## م.الدمشقي (31 أغسطس 2006)

ما شاء الله ننتظر البقيه
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Bioengineer (31 أغسطس 2006)

*أضافة تكملة*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
اعتمدت في هذا الشرح على هذا الموضوع هنـــــــــأ + مواقع من الانترنت

تعريف الجهاز:

هو جهاز طبي يستخدم للاطفال المولودين قبل أوانهم أو المواليد الذي لديهم مشاكل صحية للحفاظ عليهم في بيئة مناسبة تحت درجة حرارة مناسبة ورطوبة مناسبة.

أي توفير بيئة ملائمه ليبقى المولود على قيد الحياة

أنواع الجهاز:

1- Transport incubator :
حجمها صغير , متنقله , وزنها خفيف.







2- Radiant warmers :

هذا النوع يكون مفتوح ويستخدم للاطفال حديثي الولاده للحفاظ عليهم في بيئة دافئة بعد ولادتهم مباشرة
ولا يوجد في هذا النوع مصدر للاوكسجين.






3- Intensive care incubator :

حاضنات العناية المركزة, يجب توافر هذا الجهاز في أي مستشفى لحالات الطوارئ وهو أهم نوع لانه يوفر بيئة للمواليد قبل أوانهم حيث وانهم يحتاجون الى بيئة قريبة من رحم الأم ويحتوي هذا النوع على تحكم بالحرارة والرطوبة وكذلك الأوكسجين , يستخدم هذا النوع للمواليد قبل أوانهم مثل الشهر السادس أو الشهر الثامن لان المولود في هذا العمر لايستطيع العيش في الضروف البيئيه العادية.






وسوف أقوم بشرح بعض مكونات هذا النوع من الحضانات.

الرسم التالي هو Block Diagram مبسط للجهاز:






1- مصدر الطاقة:

220 فولت 60 هرتز ويخرج منه فولتيات dc واللزمة لتغذية دوائر الجهاز ويكون مدى الفولتيات الخارجه منه 
مثلا 5 فولت ,12 فولت, 18 فولت, 24 فولت, وحسب احتياج الدوائر المكهربائية للجهاز.


2- لوحة التحكم أو اللوحة الاماميه :







تحتوي على جميع متغيرات الجهاز والتحكم الخارجي بها مثل التحكم بدرجة الحرارة والرطوبه والأوكسجين
كما تحتوي على شاشه عرض لعرض الأرقام لكل من المتغيرات.
وتحتوي على اشارات التنبيه بالوان مختلفة وحسب نوع التنبيه أو التحذير.
من خلالها يمكن ضبط المتغيرات حسب الاحتياج.


3- فلتر :

يقوم بتصفية الهواء من البكتيريا والشوائب وهو يحتاج الى تغيير الفلتر كل 3 اشهر او 6 أشهر حسب الحاجة وحسب استخدام الجهاز.

4- مروحة :

لدفع الهواء الى داخل الحضانه بعد تنقية الهواء بواسطة الفلتر.

5- المسخن :

هذا المسخن هو المصدر للحرارة ويختلف في مبدأ عمله من جهاز لأاخر فقد يكون مسخن عن طريق التوصيل والحمل أو عن طريق الأشعاع.

6- المرطب :

هذا الجزء وضيفته هي توليد الرطوبة المطلوبة ويعتمد في عمله على تبخير الماء بصورة محسوبة ودقيقة لذا فان الماء المستخدم يجب ان يكون نضيفا ومعقما.

7- المعالج الدقيق :

يحتوي على برنامج ويقوم بالتحكم بجميع البيانات الداخلة والخارجة الى الحضانة.
يقوم بالعمليات الحسابية واصدار الاوامر للهاردوير لكي تشتغل او تتوقف.
يختلف من جهاز لاخر حسب تصميم الجهاز وامكانياته.

8- هيكل الحضانة:

عبارة عن صندوق مغلق وهو الذي يوضع بداخله المولود ويحتوي على البيئة المناسبة له.
يمكن فتحه وغلقه ويحتوي على نوافذ كي تمكن الطبيب من متابعة حالته.*


هذا ولا تنسوانا من دعائكم...

[BLINK]ارجو ان يكمل الموضوع احد الأعضاء بشرح دائرة المسخن heater[/BLINK]​


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (31 أغسطس 2006)

الأخوة الأعزاء .

تحياتي لكم جميعأ تم تثبيت الموضوع لحين تكملته .

نأمل وننتظر مشاركة اوسع .

وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله ودمتم برعايته .


البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (31 أغسطس 2006)

*التبريد في حاضنات الأطفال*

هذه مشاركة مني سابقة .http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=22786


البغدادي:55:


----------



## eng_3YASH (31 أغسطس 2006)

[glow="ffff00"]مشاركات رائعه[/glow]


----------



## eng_3YASH (31 أغسطس 2006)

[frame="5 70"] 
م.عادل صلاح مشككككككككككككور
[/frame]


----------



## eng_3YASH (31 أغسطس 2006)

ساحول شرح الاجزاء المبين في الشكل دائره التحكم في ال heater
اولا تتكون دائرة التحكم بدرجه الحراره من

1:wheatstone bride


وتتكون wheatstone bridge من مقاومات او تيرموستر​ 
وفي هداه الدائره استخدمنا مقاومتين معروفه القيمه standard vaue​ 
ومقاومه متغيره variable resistance تستخدم للممعايره​ 
اما بالنسبه للمقاومه الربعه فهي عباره عن تيرمستور متحسس للحراره (اي تتغير مقاومته بتغير درجه الحراره).​ 
وفي البدايه نقوم بمعايره هده الدائره على درجه حراره ملائمه لجسم الطفل الخداج​ 
حيت نقوم بتغير قيمه المقاومه التغيره الى ان نحصل على قرائه الجلفانوميتر amper (صفر) اي ان الدائره مستقره(stable state) , وفي هده الحاله اي تغير​ 
يحدت في درجه الحراره يؤدي الى تغير قيمه مقاومه التيرمستور اي يعمل على اختلال الاستقرار وينتج عن هدا تيار معلوم القيمه يمر من خلال الجلفانوميتر.​ 
2: amplifier circuit​ 
وانواعها كتيره وتستخدم لتكبير volt or current ,. واكترها شيوعا 741​ 
3: comparator ويتستخدم للمقارنه بين قيمتين, ويكون output اما +volt او - volt, حسب القيم التي نقوم بمقارنتها. ولا اريد ان اطيل عليكم الشرح يمكن​ 
استخدام 741 ك مقارنcomparator​ 
4: 1HZ sawtooth generator ونحصل من خلاله على موجه سن منشار .وتكون على input ل دائره المقارن حتى تكون المقارنه بينها وبين output ل​ 
amplifier circuit وتكون المقارنه خطيه اي linear​ 
5: gate pulse generator وهده الدائره تقوم بتوليد نبضات نستخدمها لقدح التيريستور pulse gate​ 
6: silicon controlled switch وهو عباره عن switch يتم تشغيله عن طريق pulse gen.​ 
ويكو ن عباره عن ترانزستور او تايرستور او دياك ويمك استخدام كتير من العناصر لتعمل عمل دائره switch​ 
[FRAME="1 70"] 
مبدأ عمل الدائره:
[/FRAME]
بداية تكون درجه الاحراره طبيعيه , وتكون دائره bridge في حال الاسقرار اي ان current يساوي(صفر) , اي لايوجد input ل دائره amlifier ويكون مخرجها​ 
صفر , ويقوم المقارن بمقارنه مخرج AMPLIFIER مع الاشاره المولده وهي موجه سن منشار , وبالنتيجه يكون الخرج للمقارن سالب القيمه( لم اتطرق الى مبدا​ 
عمل المقارن بشكل موسع لكي لا اطيل عليكم) وفي هده الحاله لا يتولد عندا نبضات من PULSE GENERAOR , وتستمر المروحه في العمل اما HEATER ف​ 
يكون OFF وهده هي الحاله الطبيعيه حسب علمي.​ 
الحاله التانيه نقصان درجه الحراره​ 
عند حدوت انخفاض في درجه الحراره ( تتغير قيمه التيرمستور) متحسس الحراره, فيودي هدا الى اختلال دائره BRIDGE, اي يمر CURRENT من خلال​ 
الجلفانوميتر, وبعد دالك يتم تكبيره من خلال AMLIFIER , وتتم مقارنته مع موجه سن منشار ,وبعد دالك يكون مخرج المقارن موجب, فيعمل على تشغيل دائره​ 
PULSE GENERATOR ,التي تزود الائره ب نبضات لتشغيل دائره SWTCH وعندما تشتغل دائره SWITCH, يمر CURRENT لى دائره HEATER​ 
الدي يعمل بدوره الى زياده درجه الحراره الى ان تعود الى الحاله الطبيعيه.​ 
الحاله التالته ارتفاع درجه الحراره,​ 


> ملاحضه في حال ارتفاع او انخفاض درجه الحراره الى حد يؤدي الى خطوره على BABY
> يعمل جهاز اندار على الفور ALARM SYSTEMS​


----------



## Bioengineer (1 سبتمبر 2006)

الف شكر على هذه المعلومات وشرحك جميل.. 

ولكن انت لم لم تذكر ماهو الموضوع الذي يلية..

حتى يتبرع أحد الأعضاء بشرحه..

وشكرا على هذا المجهود.


----------



## eng_3YASH (1 سبتمبر 2006)

تحياتي م. عادل صلاح
في الواقع نحن ننتظر مشاركات جديده , خبرتي في الجهاز هي فقط من الناحيه النظريه
وقد قمت بتركيب بعض اجزاء دوائره
هناك قسم الاندار في هدا الجهاز وهو مهم للغايه ودوائره مهمه وهي بسيطه جدا في مبدا عملها
وهناك اقسام كتيره متل ال sensor المستخدم في الحاضنه,
طرحي لفكره مناقشه هدا الموضوع الفائده للجميع
واهم جزء في هدا الجهاز وقد تم شرحه وهو دائرة heater
وهناك اجزاء كتيره هامه ولانريد ان نطيل الموضوع كتيرا
ولكن ننتظر مشاركات جديده وافكار جديده


----------



## eng_3YASH (1 سبتمبر 2006)

الحاله التالته وهي ارتفاع درجه الحراره

في هده الحاله تتغير قيمه التيرمستور (متحسس الحراره في الحاضنه), فيكون هناك تيار عكسي قيمه على عكس الحاله التانيه التي تزداد فيها مقاومه التيرمستور وينتج تيار يمر من خلال amplifier circuit ويكون اكبر من بالمقارنه مع موجه سن منشارsawtooth wave
. اما في حاله ارتفاع درجه الحراره ف تقل مقاومه التيرمستور sensor , ويمر تيار معاكس للحاله التانيه ويتم تكبيره في دائره amp circuit وبعد مقارنته مع موجه سن منشار sawtooth wave
يكون مخرج ال comparator سالب ولا يعمل على تشغيل دائره pulse generator
وفي هده الحاله لايوجد عندنا نبضات لتشغيل ال switch الدي يعمل على تشغيل ال heater
فيتوقف ال heater عن العمل , مع العلم ان المروحه ال fan لا تتوقف عن العمل, فتبدا درجه الحراره بالتناقص وتعود الى الوضع الطبيعي.


----------



## eng_3YASH (1 سبتمبر 2006)

الحاله التالته وهي ارتفاع درجه الحراره

في هده الحاله تتغير قيمه التيرمستور (متحسس الحراره في الحاضنه), فيكون هناك تيار عكسي قيمه على عكس الحاله التانيه التي تزداد فيها مقاومه التيرمستور 

وينتج تيار يمر من خلال amplifier circuit ويكون اكبر من بالمقارنه مع موجه سن منشارsawtooth wave . اما في حاله ارتفاع درجه الحراره ف تقل مقاومه 

التيرمستور sensor , ويمر تيار معاكس للحاله التانيه ويتم تكبيره في دائره amp circuit وبعد مقارنته مع موجه سن منشار sawtooth wave

يكون مخرج ال comparator سالب ولا يعمل على تشغيل دائره pulse generator

وفي هده الحاله لايوجد عندنا نبضات لتشغيل ال switch الدي يعمل على تشغيل ال heater

فيتوقف ال heater عن العمل , مع العلم ان المروحه ال fan لا تتوقف عن العمل, فتبدا درجه الحراره بالتناقص وتعود الى الوضع الطبيعي.

وفي حال الارتفاع المفاجئ في درجه الحراره الى حد شكل خطر على الطفل يعمل جهاز اندار مرئي وسمعي 

وهناك نطام اخر automatic system يعمل على ايقاف ال heater على الفور.


----------



## eng_3YASH (4 سبتمبر 2006)

هناك موضوع اخر اود ان اضيفه الى موضوعنا هدا لاهميته في جهاز infant incubator

وهو دائره مراقبة التنفس (مقياس درجه التنفس للطفل)=====> monitoring respiration rates








اترك للاعضاء موضوع مناقشتها
او شرحها
مع الشكر​


----------



## eng_3YASH (5 سبتمبر 2006)

بدايه سأقوم بشرح دائرته ومبدأ عملها​ 
يوضع SESNSOR خاص لقياس التغيرات في الضغوط على صدر الطفل وعلى بطنه​ 
لقياس التغير في الضغط وهدا ال SENSOR يمكن استخدام انواع كتيره منه واشكال مختلفه حسب طريقه توصيلها ومنها ما يحول التغيرت في الضغوط الى تغيرات في المقاومه​ 
ومنها ما هو مبدا عمله MAGNETIC ولا رنريد اطاله الموضوع كتيرا​ 
مبدا عمل الداره INTEGRATOR OP-AMP(21)I​ 
يعمل على تحويل الاشاره المأخود من ال PATIENT عن طريق ال SENSOR​ 
الى اشاره مربعه SQUARE WAVE​ 
وبعد دالك تدخل الاشاره ال LOW PASS FILTER يعمل على ازاله التشويش NOISE والترددا العاليه الغير مرغوب بها ويسمح بمرور التردادت المطلوبه 

RATIO التي نريد مراقبتها وبعد دالك تقسم الدائره الى قسمين 1: قسم يعمل على اخد الترددات المنخفضه 2: وقسم يعمل على اخد الترددات العاليه

القسم الاول الترددات المنخفضه لمراقبه MONIORING LOW RESPIRATION RATE , حيت يعل بمقارنتها مع STANDAR VALUE من خلال دائره 

المقارن وهناك مؤشر يعمل على اعطائنا القرائه الصحيحه INDICATOR FORRESPIRATION RATIO 

وفي حاله الانخفاض الحاد في التنفس او انعدامه هناك نظام اخر يعمل على تشغيل جهاز اندار على الفور ALARM SYSTEM ( ويضف اليه زمن تاخير

DELAY TIME لضمان عدم عمله العشوائي ) < وهد ا النظام مهم لمراقبه حالات الاختناق APNEA

القسم الاخر من الدائره وهو مهم لمراقبه HIGH RESPIRATRATIO VALUE اي زياده نسبه التنفس لدى الطفل , ويحتوي على نظام اندارفوري في حاله

ارتفاع نسبه التنفس عن الحد المسموح RESPIRATION RATIO والحالات التي يحدت فيها الارتفاع في حالات التنفس وهي الاطرابات التي تصيب الطفل

وهو نظام كامل لمرقبه RESPIRATION RATIO .





 
ارجوا من المشرف الغاء التتبيت لانريد اطاله الموضوع كتيرا

مشكور مشرفنا شكري محمد نوري


----------



## Bioengineer (6 سبتمبر 2006)

ماشاء الله ...تقريبا لقد الميت باهم الاشياء في الجهاز

وأفدتنا كثيرا.

سلمت يدك يامهندس عياش.


----------



## eng_3YASH (6 سبتمبر 2006)

تحياتي م.عادل صلاح


----------



## syr_eng (5 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور كتير
موضوع كتير مميز
عندك فكرة شي عن الحساسات الأجهادية يلي بتكون في
يلي بتحسس للحرارة داخل الحاضنة
ياريت تكملو نحن عم نتابعو معك


----------



## platinum_ouput (7 نوفمبر 2006)

موضوع جميل فعلا يستاهل المناقشة


----------



## eng_3YASH (9 نوفمبر 2006)

اهلا صديقي syr_eng

انت تعني temperature sensor

لقد تم شرحها وهناك انواع كتيره جدا منها تيرمستور RTD المقاومات الحراريه

وهيه عباره عن مقاومات تتغير قيمتها تبعا لانخفض او ارتفاع درجه الحراه 

ويرجع اختيارها الى الشركات المصممه لهده الحاضنات

وهناك انواع خاصه من الدوائر يمكن استخدامها ك مجسات للحراره. ومنها


> LM35 >LM335>AD595


----------



## syr_eng (6 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا الك ولو انها متأخرة شوي 
عنجد فدتني كتير شكرا


----------



## المهندس بلكس (23 يوليو 2008)

شكرا للاعضاء الكرام


----------



## خيري العسيري (18 ديسمبر 2008)

قمت بأضافة بحثي عن infant incubator و أرجو من الجميع الاستفاده منه 
و أعذروني على الأخطاء فكلنا طلاب


----------



## مصعب حسن (18 سبتمبر 2009)

الف شكر يا باشمهندسين افدتوني كثيراً 
جزاكم الله منا الف خير باشمهندس عايش وباشمهندس عادل وجميع السادة المهندسين 
وكل عام وانتم بالف خير


----------



## مهندسة سودانية (19 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكورين يا باشمهندسين.. استفدت جدا من شرح الدائرة الالكترونية لمراقبة التنفس وارجوكم اكثروا من شرح الدوائر الالكترونية للاجهزة... وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## القرني1 (16 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## المهندس مبروك (25 أبريل 2010)

الله يوفقكم وربي استفدت كثيرا وانا عندي مشروع تخرج عن جهاز الحضانه


----------



## محمد فني اجهز (12 فبراير 2011)

الاعطال في المروحة والسخان


----------



## جلال راغب (15 مارس 2011)

صح الكلام 
ماشاء الله عليكم ربنا معكم 
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## eng.osama.h (13 يناير 2012)

مشكور على الموضوع 
ياريت لو تعطينا فكره عن انواع السينسورات المستخدمه 
او عن اي مرجع يفيدنا في الموضع بشكل اكبر


----------

